# Shark and Pompano



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Got to the beach about 8 and saw more birds and bait than ever before. There was a wooden pallet floating right in the break and there was tons of bait under it with birds and lady fish picking them off. Started casting spoons at it and catching ladies but switched to a smaller rod and hex jig for more sport. Felt something with a little more weight on the other end then held on as my drag screamed and line went out fast! I wasn't sure what it could be because a shark wouldn't hit a hex jig but I cranked the drag down all the way on the battle 4000 so about 14 or 15 lbs I think and still lost half my spool. After 20 minutes or so I have the upper hand and see that its a nice shark and I foul hooked it in the tail, no wonder! Biggest one for me yet and foul hooked with light tackle it was quite the battle! Lots of lady fish the rest of the morning with MR17 on nearly every cast and one keeper pompano on small fresh shrimp. Glad to be out and see the sun again! 







[/ATTACH]


----------



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice catches. Bet that shark was a blast on light tackle.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That spinner shark had to be an absolute blast, I can't imagine snagging one in the tail on 4000 sized gear! Awesome report man, look forward to the next one.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a pretty nice pompano !


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Definitely a fun experience! I learned a lot about what that size gear is really capable of and it was just about all I could handle pulling him backwards like that. He made a real good run first but then it was just sort of like dead weight after he was gassed. I've never caught anything quite that size, I'm guessing a normal hook set would have been quite a bit easier on my end?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

What beach and how was the June grass?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Past Portofino before the national seashore where the beach is narrow and close to the road. No June grass whatsoever.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice shark!


----------

